# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [EVENT] - Chasse au trésor

## purEcontact

*EVENT DIMANCHE 25 NOVEMBRE - 21:00 - ARCHE DU LION*

*Chasse au trésor - 10 po pour le gagnant.*
Bonjour, 

Pour l'event de demain soir (dimanche), je vais avoir besoin d'un minimum de 4 canards pour s'occuper de l'organisation.

Rappel de l'event : 
*"The seeker" :*
_Chasse au trésor - 15 participants min. - Aucun prérequis - Chan unique ou 1 groupe / chan_
Le but du jeu est simple : trouver la bonne personne.
4 joueurs disséminés sur un territoire donné vous confie des indices pour que vous trouviez la 5ème personne qui vous délivrera un "trésor".
Pour avancer plus vite, vous pourrez vous grouper IG mais plus vous êtes nombreux, moins votre part du butin sera grosse !
*Récompense à la clé !*
*Préparation nécessaire*

Quand je parle de s'occuper de l'organisation, je parle en fait des "4 joueurs disséminés" qui donne les indices.
Des volontaires ?

Pour information, l'event commencera à 21h et se passera à l'arche du lion.

Solution de cette première chasse.

*EVENT DIMANCHE 23 DECEMBRE - 21:00 - PROMONTOIRE DIVIN*

*Chasse au trésor - 5 po pour le gagnant.*
2ème édition de la chasse au trésor !
Restriction budgétaire oblige, on divise le budget par 2 !  ::(: 
La solution, c'est par ici.


*EVENT DIMANCHE 27 JANVIER - 21:00 - VALLÉE DE LA REINE*

*Chasse au trésor - 10 po pour le gagnant.*
3ème édition de la chasse au trésor !
La solution de cette 3ème édition.


*EVENT LUNDI 8 JUILLET - 21:00 - MAP COMPLETE*

*Chasse au trésor - Score pour le Canard brawl*

----------


## Maderone

Combien de temps est-ce que ça durera ?

----------


## Maximelene

Merde, le seul soir où je suis pas chez moi  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Au départ, j'avais pas prévu de limite de temps mais on va faire comme ça :

*L'event se passera dimanche soir de 21h à 23h.*

C'est une chaîne d'indices dont le premier sera donné sur le canal guilde puis les suivants seront donnés en /dire par un des canards "caché".

Il y aura 4 canards représentant chacun un palier et un palier représentant le "trésor".

Dans le cas où le "trésor" ne serait pas trouvé, la première personne ayant atteins le plus haut palier recevra un pourcentage de la somme mise en jeu (10 po) :

Palier 1 : 20%
Palier 2 : 40%
Palier 3 : 60%
Palier 4 : 80%
Trésor : 100%

Précision concernant le déroulement :
Afin de valider un "checkpoint" et qu'il vous livre l'indice, il faudra reprendre le verbe entre "*".

L'exemple sera plus parlant :

Vous avez validé le checkpoint 2, il vous dit :
Mon troisième danse sur des tombes.

Lorsque vous arrivez devant le checkpoint 3, vous devrais dire (en /say) :
*danse*
Et il vous délivrera l'indice.

Ça évite de tomber sur le checkpoint 4, qu'il vous donne l'indice alors que vous n'avez pas encore le premier et donc de casser tout l'intérêt de l'event.
Normalement, ça ne devrait pas arriver, mais dans le doute, je préfère préciser.

----------


## ivanoff

canard disponible pour animé l'event

----------


## Benounet

Je veux bien faire le palier 1: contrainte de temps, vers 23h je risque de devoir semi afk, avec un peu de chance ca sera moins genant vu que la plupart des participants m'auront deja trouve ou abandonne.
Si tu trouves une personne plus disponible je laisse ma place.

----------


## purEcontact

Normalement, le premier palier devrait être trouvé très très rapidement.

Pour le moment, j'ai ivanoff, benounet, wid.
Il me manque donc un dernier pour encadrer l'event avoir moi.

----------


## olih

Aller je veux bien faire le 4.

----------


## purEcontact

Je te remercie !

Du coup, j'ai ivanoff, benounet, wid et olih.
Pensez à venir à l'arche à 21h.

*Pour tout les participants :* 
Venez à l'arche un peu avant 21h, le temps qu'on groupe tout le monde pour rejoindre le même serveur de dépassement.

----------


## olih

Faut peut être s'organiser avant entre go ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça a l'air marrant ! Je m'inscrits !
Yaura beaucoup de participants ?

----------


## tibere

avec 10 po a la clef ... supposons que oui ^^
bijour ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Bah j'espère qu'il y aura du monde.

----------


## Maderone

Mais c'est comme pour l'event puzzle. T'as trois "mecs" ou plutôt filles vu qu'elles sont en majorité  ::P:  qui répondent, mais à l'heure prévu t'en as 25 sur mumble  ::):

----------


## Anita Spade

J'aimerais *vraiment*, beaucoup, être présent et participer dès le lancement, il s'avère que je suis au boulot jusqu'à 23h, mais je tâcherai de me connecter à partir de mon laptop pour en profiter.

----------


## purEcontact

Faites l'exploration de l'arche du lion d'ici ce soir, ça va vous servir :D.

----------


## kierian

> Faites l'exploration de l'arche du lion d'ici ce soir, ça va vous servir :D.


Ya une race, Norn au hasard, qui risque d'être pénalisée ou pas du tout ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Ya une race, Norn au hasard, qui risque d'être pénalisée ou pas du tout ?


C'est une chasse ouvert à tous, quelque soit la race ou le niveau.
C'est tout ce que je peux dire  ::P: .

----------


## purEcontact

Un petit message, pour acclamer le petit groupe de grands gagnants :
*Lyri, Amande, Spade, Lanilor et Myron*

Ils ont été les plus rapide (45 minutes) et ont gagné le "trésor" de 10 po.

Merci à tout les participants d'être venu !

La prochaine chasse se passera le *23 décembre* au *promontoire divin*.
On modifiera certaines choses, notamment :
- Sortir l'organisateur de sa cachette 5 minutes après qu'il ait été trouvé.
- Donner l'indice à tout les participants 10 minutes après qu'il ait été trouvé.
- Retirer de l'argent (10%) du trésor à chaque fois qu'un participant donne le mauvais mot de passe à un organisateur.

----------


## Myron

En tout cas c'était vraiment très fun et recherché. Un grand merci à Pure et aux autres organisateurs également.  ::): 
J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner au promontoire. ^^

----------


## olih

> En tout cas c'était vraiment très fun et recherché. Un grand merci à Pure et aux autres organisateurs également. 
> J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner au promontoire. ^^


Fuit pauvre fou.
Les possibilités de coup de pute d'énigmes créatives et amusantes au Promontoire Divin sont  ::love:: .

----------


## skhorpus

> En tout cas c'était vraiment très fun et recherché. Un grand merci à Pure et aux autres organisateurs également. 
> J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner au promontoire. ^^


je plussoie   ::rolleyes::   meme en bon dernier, ça m'a permis de decouvrir l'arche et l'ambiance de la guilde sur mumble. rendez vous au prochain avec plaisir!

----------


## Guitou

Pour les absents on peut avoir le déroulement de la chasse ?
Enigme, position des paliers, etc.

----------


## Voilodion

On est trop fort, (surtout les autres membres du groupe). Pure, merci pour l'orga, les récompenses, les minis hyleeeeeeeks,, bref MERCI PURE pour ces 45 minutes trop plus beaucoup bien.

----------


## olih

> Pour les absents on peut avoir le déroulement de la chasse ?
> Enigme, position des paliers, etc.


L'enfoiré a effacé les énigmes et je ne les ai pas noté  ::ninja:: .

----------


## purEcontact

> Mon premier nage parmis les quaggans.
> Mon second souffle près de l'empire des vents.
> Mon troisième chute sous les ogres.
> Mon quatrième prépare un voyage, mais c'est confidentiel.
> Mon dernier soupire par delà les hyleks.


1- Caché dans une maison des quaggans, dans la baie de l'arche du lion.
2- Caché entre 2 rochers près de la porte barrée et des tengus.
3- Caché derrière la chute en dessous de l'entrée du jumping puzzle des ogres.
4- Caché derrière un pot de fleur ( ::ninja:: ) près des portails en construction avec un chef asura qui vous répète que c'est une commande mais que c'est confidentiel.
5- Caché dans la grotte perdue -tout en haut des escaliers- dans les égouts, repaire des soupirs.

----------


## Guitou

Ok, ben j'aurais sûrement pas fait partie des gagnants.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci à mes coéquipiers sans lesquels je n'aurai jamais fini seule cette chasse (comment ça je m'en doutais et que c'est pour ça que je les ai enrolés ?  ::o: ), merci aux animateurs qui ont joué les ninjas derrière les chutes d'eau et un grand merci à Pure pour sa générosité (j'ai envie de dire "habituelle" parce que Pure est comme ça, mais ce ne serait pas lui faire honneur), son inventivité, son implication, ses soucis du détail et l'hylek miniature !

----------


## olih

> 1- Caché dans une maison des quaggans, dans la baie de l'arche du lion.
> 2- Caché entre 2 rochers près de la porte barrée et des tengus.
> 3- Caché derrière la chute en dessous de l'entrée du jumping puzzle des ogres.
> 4- Caché derrière un pot de fleur () près des portails en construction avec un chef asura qui vous répète que c'est une commande mais que c'est confidentiel.
> 5- Caché dans la grotte perdue -tout en haut des escaliers- dans les égouts, repaire des soupirs.


  :tired:  Oui je faisais pot de fleur avec ma sylvari... ET alors !

----------


## dragou

> Oui je faisais pot de fleur avec ma sylvari... ET alors !


C'était tout logiquement ta place ^^

J'ai bien fait de ne pas participer, je serai toujours au premier point XD

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mouais, enfin, la grande leçon à tirer de cette première chasse au trésor était quand même qu'à 5 on est plus efficace que tout seul, et que si nous avons gagné, c'est parce qu'on était le seul groupe.
Mais continuez ainsi, on gagnera aussi la suivante comme ça !

----------


## purEcontact

> C'était tout logiquement ta place ^^
> 
> J'ai bien fait de ne pas participer, je serai toujours au premier point XD


Nop, t'aurais gagné une miniature ( ::P: ) et t'aurais validé au moins l'étape 1 et 2 puisqu'on a fait "sortir" les organisateurs qui se cachait quand on voyait que ça galérait trop.

---------- Post added at 14h30 ---------- Previous post was at 14h18 ----------




> Mouais, enfin, la grande leçon à tirer de cette première chasse au trésor était quand même qu'à 5 on est plus efficace que tout seul, et que si nous avons gagné, c'est parce qu'on était le seul groupe.
> Mais continuez ainsi, on gagnera aussi la suivante comme ça !


Sur ce point, j'avoue avoir sous estimé la capacité à réfléchir en groupe.
Pour le prochain event, je pense modifier quelque chose pour que le fait d'être un groupe soit aussi bien un avantage qu'un inconvénient.

Par exemple, préparer une liste de 3 indices par checkpoint dont 2 serait trompeurs.
Etant plusieurs, vous pourrez chercher à plusieurs endroits en même temps.

Evidemment, si vous êtes tout seul, vous aurez tout de suite le bon indice.
Je pense que ça équilibrera un peu la chose, parce que faire une chasse au trésor en étant seul alors qu'on sait pertinemment qu'on a un groupe de 5 en concurrents, ça peut démotiver.

Sinon, je pourrais limiter le nombre de personne dans le groupe à 2 voir 3 mais au niveau du fun, on perd beaucoup l'intérêt du jeu.

----------


## Maderone

Je n'ai pas participé, mais je tiens à féliciter Pure pour l'investissement personnel dont il a fait preuve. C'est un héros et nous devrions tous prendre exemple sur lui ! A part pour la façon dont il s'adresse à ceux qui le font chier.

- Le maire

----------


## dragou

> Nop, t'aurais gagné une miniature () et t'aurais validé au moins l'étape 1 et 2 puisqu'on a fait "sortir" les organisateurs qui se cachait quand on voyait que ça galérait trop.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14h30 ---------- Previous post was at 14h18 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sur ce point, j'avoue avoir sous estimé la capacité à réfléchir en groupe.
> Pour le prochain event, je pense modifier quelque chose pour que le fait d'être un groupe soit aussi bien un avantage qu'un inconvénient.
> 
> ...


Je serai donc arrivé a l'étape 2 alors ^^

Et pour le miniature, je suppose le hylek, je l'aurai remis au coffre vu que j'en ai deja un  :;): 

Mais c'est cool ce genre de trucs (mais pas pour moi car disons que l'environnement ne m’intéresse absolument pas donc bon, j'aurai eu dur de trouver )

----------


## Nick Talope

Merci à purEcontact et aux autres "planqués" de l'event  :;): 

Ce fut bien marrant de parcourir l'arche de bout en bout ! Et félicitations aux vainqueurs.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sinon, je pourrais limiter le nombre de personne dans le groupe à 2 voir 3 mais au niveau du fun, on perd beaucoup l'intérêt du jeu.


Comment tu arrives à conclure exactement l'inverse de ce que je veux montrer ?  ::o: 
Mais non, c'est très bien d'être nombreux, c'est très bien de faire ce jeu en groupe. D'abord, on s'amuse beaucoup plus, on cogite beaucoup plus. On gagne moins, mais nous on joue pas pour les sous.
C'est plutôt les autres qui devraient se regrouper aussi, pas les groupes qu'on doit limiter en nombre de personnes ^^'.
On n'a montré qu'une chose : qu'on est plus efficace à plusieurs que seuls, et ça, c'est l'esprit GW2.

----------


## purEcontact

> Comment tu arrives à conclure exactement l'inverse de ce que je veux montrer ? 
> Mais non, c'est très bien d'être nombreux, c'est très bien de faire ce jeu en groupe. D'abord, on s'amuse beaucoup plus, on cogite beaucoup plus. On gagne moins, mais nous on joue pas pour les sous.
> C'est plutôt les autres qui devraient se regrouper aussi, pas les groupes qu'on doit limiter en nombre de personnes ^^'.
> On n'a montré qu'une chose : qu'on est plus efficace à plusieurs que seuls, et ça, c'est l'esprit GW2.


J'ai dû mal tourné ma phrase alors :
Je pourrais limiter le nombre de personnes par groupe mais c'est complètement contraire à l'idée que je me fais de l'event.

Du coup, je pense plutôt me tourner sur une solution ajoutant de la difficulté aux personnes en groupe.
Concernant le fait que tout le monde devrait grouper, je suis d'accord.
Sauf, qu'encore une fois, on est pas au royaume des bisounours et tout le monde ne voudra pas être groupé (pour des raisons diverses et variées).

----------


## Bobnas

Merci pour la soirée, c’était chaud mais très sympathique.

----------


## Skiant

> Comment tu arrives à conclure exactement l'inverse de ce que je veux montrer ? 
> Mais non, c'est très bien d'être nombreux, c'est très bien de faire ce jeu en groupe. D'abord, on s'amuse beaucoup plus, on cogite beaucoup plus. On gagne moins, mais nous on joue pas pour les sous.
> C'est plutôt les autres qui devraient se regrouper aussi, pas les groupes qu'on doit limiter en nombre de personnes ^^'.
> On n'a montré qu'une chose : qu'on est plus efficace à plusieurs que seuls, et ça, c'est l'esprit GW2.


Woah, t'as fait des études de marketting, toi!  ::o:

----------


## Myron

Lee tchi présidente! Yes we can!  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Du coup, je pense plutôt me tourner sur une solution ajoutant de la difficulté aux personnes en groupe..


Avec grand plaisir !
J'aime le challenge (sinon je ne jouerai pas carpette élémentaliste  ::P: ) et des points de malus pour les personnes groupées ne me rebuterait pas.
On peut aussi obliger le groupe à se réunir au même endroit AVANT de donner la réponse, en donnant une pénalité si une personne groupée donne la réponse en étant seule. 




> Woah, t'as fait des études de marketting, toi!


Ah mais absolument pas. Juste une habitude de développer mon argumentation ... et ça ne marche pas toujours.
D'ailleurs, je ne serai jamais présidente, je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire élire à quoi que ce soit, même déléguée de classe ...

----------


## Myron

Non mais délégué de classe on évite. Ça paie pas assez bien. ^^
De toute façon je continuerai en groupe dans la joie et la bonne humeur la prochaine fois.

----------


## purEcontact

Event terminé, bravo à l'équipe de Nagdum, Tonit, Kino, Lanilor et Phen qui a, au bout d'une heure et dix minutes de cogitage, terminé cette chasse.

Comme la dernière fois, je donne les indices avec les solutions.




> Au sein du quartier populaire, cette machine fredonne un joyeux air.
> Près d'elle, un employé aux habits bariolés, vous indiquera dans un premier temps, là où l'indice vous attends.


Il fallait se rendre dans le quartier populaire est.
Près de l'orchestre mécanique se trouve un pnj habillé d'orange.
En lui parlant, vous obtenez 4 choix disponibles : il fallait choisir le premier qui vous envoi sur la ménagerie.
Une fois sur place, il fallait whisper olih qui avait créé pour l'occasion un personnage "Jeune cochon" et qui s'était déguisé grâce au "tonique de cochon": le fourbe !
Vous obteniez l'indice suivant :




> Au coeur du rurikton, la bravoure vous indique une barde désespérée.
> Sa force vous dévoilera l'endroit, son nom vous donnera la clé.


Dans le quartier du rurikton se trouve 2 statues, l'une "bravoure", l'autre "résistance", pointant chacune dans une direction.
Bravoure vous indique une rue qu'il faut suivre pour tomber sur un pnj du nom de "Tessa".
Cette barde cherche une rime pour "centaure" et vous avez le choix entre : mise à mort, aurore, trop forts.
En choisissant "trop forts", elle vous livre une chanson de "taverne".
Il fallait rebrousser chemin puis entrer dans la taverne où Ivanof attendait qu'on lui livre le mot-clé : "Tessa".
Vous obteniez l'indice suivant :




> Dans les écritures d'Ossa se trouve la solution.
> Non loin de là, se cache un érudit qui cherche son prénom.


Dans le quartier d'Ossa, vous pouvez trouver plein de chariots de livres.
L'un d'entre parle de Turai Ossa, héros élonien, qui a donné son nom au quartier.
Dans la maison juste à coté était caché (sur le balcon) nalaaris -déguisé en poupée- qui attendait le mot-clé : "Turai".
Vous obteniez donc le dernier indice :




> La guerre fait des victimes et cette jeune fille en paya la dîme.
> Son cierge brule au temple des six dieux, souffler son nom, elle vous ouvrira les yeux.


Dans la partie nord se trouve un cimetière.
Sur une des tombes est gravé le nom de Raleva Kihno, une jeune fille morte à 6 ans.
Il fallait me rapporter son nom à l'intérieur du sanctuaire des six afin d'empocher le butin.

Voilà voilà !

La prochaine fois, j'essaierai de vous filer les indices sous la forme de récit.
Je ne peux pas encore vous dire si ça se passera dans une capitale ou dans une "noob zone".

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bravo à Lanilor, notre représentant, pour avoir gagné cette seconde édition de la chasse au trésor (bravo aussi aux autres hein  ::ninja:: )
J'espère que je pourrai venir à la prochaine !
(En même temps, le coup du train qui est un bus et qui arrive en retard, ça ne se fait pas deux fois)

----------


## purEcontact

Y'avait myron dans l'autre groupe  ::P: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

SCISSION  ::o: 
Comme quoi, ya pas que les débats enflammés qui coupent notre adorable guilde en deux ...
(Bizarrement, t'es toujours dans ces évènements là :ninja)

----------


## Maximelene

PurEcontact, il crée du clivage  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, ces énigmes roxxent.

----------


## Lanilor

> SCISSION


Point de volonté de scission, c'est les groupes de donjons pré-chasse au trésor qui ont largement influencé les équipes  :;): 





> Bravo à Lanilor, notre représentant, pour avoir gagné cette seconde édition de la chasse au trésor (bravo aussi aux autres hein )


C'est surtout les autres qu'il faut féliciter, j'ai passé une grande partie de mon temps à :
- laguer et à attendre 30 sec que la fenêtre de dialogue avec les pnj s'affiche pour voir ce qu'ils avaient à dire 
- me reconnecter au jeu parce que à force de lag ça déco :-(

Encore merci pour l'organisation de ce type d'event, c'est toujours un grand plaisir d'y participer.

----------


## Myron

> Y'avait myron dans l'autre groupe .


Merde maintenant mon incompétence est connue de tous...MERCI!  ::'(: 

La prochaine fois je reprends le groupe habituel  ::P: 

En tout cas merci aux organisateurs pour ce bon moment.

----------


## Tynril

Les énigmes envoient du pâté. C'est très classe. Ça donne envie !

----------


## billybones

c'est ici le topîc de la chasse au trésor de ce dimanche ?

----------


## purEcontact

On va dire que oui  ::):

----------


## billybones

bon alors je serai friand de détails sur le la chasse au trésor ! 
ou ? 
quoi ?
comment ? 
comme les précédentes ? 
qui veut venir se grouper avec moi sans réclamer sa part ?

----------


## purEcontact

Ça se passera dans la vallée de la reine.
Ce sera une suite d'énigmes du niveau de la dernière chasse. (J'ai pas eu le temps ce mois ci pour écrire une histoire).
Au niveau des récompenses, je repasse sur le même budget que la première chasse : 10po pour le (groupe) gagnant et un petit lot pour chaque participant.
Il me faudra des canards pour encadrer (comme à chaque fois), des volontaires ?  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Je veux bien jouer à l'encadreuse-donneuse d'énigmes planquée, et, si je peux me permettre une idée, je pourrais donner mon indice contre une cloche indestructible, histoire de changer du mot de passe......  ::ninja::  (et dernière fois que j'en parle, promis).

Mais sinon je suis bien sur sérieuse pour l'encadrement, ça serait encore le dimanche soir de 21h à 23h ?

----------


## purEcontact

Oui, encore et toujours 21h-23h

----------


## ivanoff

tu peut toujours compter sur moi Pure pour l'encadrement  :;):

----------


## olih

J'essaierai d'être là comme les autres fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


si je n'oublie pas  :tired: 

.
ET j'ai toujours 

Spoiler Alert! 


un emplacement vide pour un perso  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

mee too hihihi

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je serai là pour réunir une équipe de canards et déjouer tes énigmes en un temps record !
Wait ...
Pas de frère à récupérer ...
Pas de concours pour faire plaisir au club ...
Je suis VRAIMENT libre  ::o:  Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiibre ! Liiiiiiiiiiiibre ! Liiiiiiiiiibre !

----------


## Guitou

C'est dommage que 21h-23h c'est pile le moment où tu manges. :/

----------


## Maximelene

Je veux jouer ! J'ai pas pu être là aux deux dernières, JE VEUX JOUER !!!

----------


## Kiyo

Je confirme que je suis dispo pour animer si nécessaire. Si pas nécessaire je viendrai quémander si un groupe veut bien d'un boul.... euh d'une joueuse qui n'a encore jamais fait le tour de cette zone mais qui aime bien réfléchir  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, on a défini (avec la participation active d'olih  ::P: ) le parcours de la chasse de ce soir.
Nous sommes 4 à encadrer pour le moment mais, de manière optimale, il faudrait 2 cadres de plus.

----------


## Maderone

j'hésite...  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Félicitation à Lanilor, SteackHC, Wizi et... wait for it... ZEPOLAK !

Et oui, votre animateur 3W a supplanté les noob animateurs PvE que sont Leetchi, Maderone et Maximelene.
Oui, oui, honte à eux et gloire à Zepo.

Félicitation à Narquois  & Kim qui ont réussi à tenir la distance alors qu'ils n'étaient que 2.
Mention spéciale à Amande, arrivé en plein milieu de la chasse mais qui a pu s'intégrer  ::P: .





> Le petit guide de l'aventurier - préface :
> 
> Alors, vous voulez passer pour un dur ? Ecrire votre propre histoire dans les tomes de Kryte ?
> Ce ne sera pas si simple jeune présomptueux.
> Avant même de conter le moindre exploit, rendez vous là où toute histoire se termine !


Bien sûr, il s'agissait du cimetière.
Les canards ont trouvés très vite.




> Ah ah, vous m'avez enfin trouvé !
> Vous m'avez l'air un peu frêle.
> Allez donc vous entrainer contre le monstre à 2 têtes qui sévit par delà les harpies !


Il fallait aller tuer Ert et Burt, l'ettin qui garde le point de compétence, au niveau du passage de la piste de l'Aileron.




> Et bien ! Vous en avez eu du courage pour avoir abbatu ce géant.
> Seulement, pour être perçu comme un héros, il faut savoir aider son prochain.
> J'ai une amie qui a baisser les bras dans une grotte.
> Allez donc lui remonter le moral, moi j'ai pas le temps pour ça.


Je pensais franchement pas que ça bloquerait sur celui là.
Il fallait donner le nom de "Kiterin" afin de débloquer la suite.




> C'est comme ça que vous parlez au femme ? 
> Et beh dis donc, y'a du progrès à faire, mais passons...
> On m'a dit que vous aviez abbatu un ettin.
> C'est ce que je faisais quand j'avais 10 ans, ah ah !
> Bon... montrez vous vraiment menaçant, on en reparlera.


Là, soit on connait, soit on connait pas, ça s'invente pas.
Il fallait faire /menace pour entrer dans le "Ravin broie-les-os" et tuer le troll (si il était présent) pour débloquer la suite.




> Ah bravo ! 
> Bon, vous faites les gros dur, mais je vais vous apprendre la base : l'humilité.
> Vous allez ranger vos armes, dégainer les balais et me nettoyer les tuyaux.
> J'allais oublier, j'ai perdu mes clés y'a quelques années de ça là bas.
> Mon fils était accroché dessus, si vous le croisez, il aura surement des choses à vous raconter.


Dans les tuyaux au nord (Station hydraulique de Beetletun), y'a des limons.
Et les limons, c'est dégueulasse.
Suffisait de les nettoyer et de tomber sur le concierge.




> Hourra ! Vous m'avez sauvé !
> Non, je déconne, je suis le concierge.
> Bon, si vous voulez raconter votre petite histoire, y'a un architecte dans le coin qui veut devenir écrivain.
> J'ai lu ses torchons, ça ressemble à rien.
> Ouais, en y repensant, ça vous ira bien.


Il fallait trouver l'architecte royal "Mattin".
Et bien évidemment, me whisp son nom pour obtenir les 10 po et la miniature.

----------


## Hasunay

Ça avait l'air sympa mais j'étais bloqué à Arah ... remarque d'une certaine façon c'était sympa aussi.

Bravo au riche vainqueur :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et oui, votre animateur 3W a supplanté les noob animateurs PvE que sont Leetchi, Maderone et Maximelene.
> Oui, oui, honte à eux et gloire à Zepo.


Je proteste !
Il y a diffamation manifeste !
J'avais un gage retard !  ::o: 
N’empêche, laisser Zepo gagner en suggérant "torchons" dans la dernière ligne droite ... Greumph !

Ça va les poneys, personne n'a vu qu'on avait laissé gagné le Chef pour lui polir son blason. GG.

----------


## Tynril

> Ça avait l'air sympa mais j'étais bloqué à Arah ... remarque d'une certaine façon c'était sympa aussi.


 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je n'organiserais pas la chasse de ce week end.
Elle est donc annulée.

Dans le cas où quelqu'un voudrait la faire, qu'il me le dise, je reprogrammerais l'évènement sur le calendrier.

----------


## purEcontact

*EVENT LUNDI 8 JUILLET - 21:00 - MAP COMPLETE*

*Chasse au trésor - Score pour le Canard brawl*



*Déroulement de la soirée :*

21:10 - Départ : Premier indice.
21:20 - Deuxieme indice.
21:30 - Fin première énigme.

Repack devant la solution

21:35 - Début 2nd énigme : premier indice.
21:55 - Deuxiemme indice.
22:05 - Fin 2nd énigme.

Repack devant la solution

22:10 - Début 3ème énigme : premier indice
22:20 - Deuxieme indice. 
22:30 - Fin 3ème énigme

Repack devant la solution

22:35 - Début 4ème énigme : premier indice
22:45 - Deuxième indice.
22:55 - Fin 4ème énigme.

Repack devant la solution

*Attribution des points :*

Contrairement à mon habitude, la chasse au trésor sera timé avec des repacks afin que personne ne soit laissé trop à la masse.
Cas 1 : le joueur / groupe réussi à trouver l'endroit avant qu'on lui donne le second indice, il gagne la totalité des points de l'énigme.
Cas 2 : le deuxième indice lui permet d'accéder à l'endroit, il gagne la moitié des points.
Cas 3 : il n'a pas réussi dans le temps imparti à trouver l'emplacement, il n'obtient aucun gain.

*Note et sanction :*

*Barème :* 

Première énigme : 2 points 
Seconde énigme : 4 points 
Troisième énigme : 2 points 
Quatrième énigme : 2 points

*Sanction :* 

La chasse se passe dans le monde entier.
Par conséquent, je me doute que certains regarderont directement le panneau de guilde pour savoir où se trouve les "cadres" et se rueront dans la zone sélectionnée.

Nous serons donc plusieurs à être disséminé dans le monde.
Si vous tombez sur un des personnages qui n'a rien à voir avec l'énigme, votre score sur cette énigme sera automatiquement aligné sur le score du deuxième indice (soit 50% du maximum).

J'espère ne pas y avoir recours et que vous ferez preuve de fair play.
Cet event est là pour vous faire remuer un peu les méninges, si ça ne vous intéresse pas, il me semble plus intelligent de ne pas venir plutôt que de venir et tricher... :x

----------


## Caf

Combien de Po's en jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Combien de Po's en jeu ?


Ceux que tu vas t'empresser de me donner  ::trollface:: .

----------


## ivanoff

Question stupide : pour la seconde énigme, on gagne 2 point de plus que les autres car la difficulté est accrue ?

----------


## purEcontact

Oui.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Whouuuuu une chasse au trésor !
Ça a l'air fun !
Qui est avec moi (et n'est pas soumis au clipping ?)

----------


## ivanoff

Moi !!!! Mais je ne vais pas servir a grand chose

----------


## purEcontact

J'up le topac pour que vous ayez pas à le chercher, ça commence dans 15 min.










*9 points* : Leetchi - Ivanoff - Revanwolf - Duvhaldor - Pikkpi
*8 points* : Wizi - SteackHC - Bartinoob - Sephil - Myrron

----------


## pikkpi

Merci pour l'event c'était bien coolos, bien qu'un peu tordu parfois  :nawak: 

Petite correction au niveau des points et sans vouloir plomber mon compère post groupage mais on est arrivé après le 2e indice sur la première énigme avec Duvhaldor, donc on devrait avoir en théorie un point de moins.

----------


## purEcontact

J'aurais dû lancer la première énigme à 21:10 et je l'ai lancé à 21:05.
Je pars du principe que vous n'avez pas eu le temps de grouper.
Du coup, point cadeau  ::P: .

----------

